

Why Cognition-as-a-Service is the next operating system battlefield - boh
http://gigaom.com/2013/12/07/why-cognition-as-a-service-is-the-next-operating-system-battlefield/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29

======
dgreensp
No news here, just buzzwords and "trends."

Platforms, services, and APIs are not operating systems.

"Battlefield" makes things sound a lot more exciting than they are. It'll be a
while before "cognition services" are as cool and useful as speech recognition
and maps as a cloud service, and there aren't exciting "wars" there, just a
few competing players, or one player in the case of speech recognition since
Nuance owns all the patents.

